# Spring of Arda



## morello13 (Nov 29, 2002)

What meaning does spring have, is it the time when the valar dwelt in middle earth. Or is it refferring to a fountain or something on Arda.
thanks
J>


----------



## Beruthiel (Nov 29, 2002)

I have always taken it to refer to the "spring of the world" i.e. when the world was young and new.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 29, 2002)

Welcome Beruthiel!  

The Spring of Arda was the period before the reckoning of years began, when the Valar dwelt on the isle of Almaren and laboured for the enrichment of Middle Earth. It refers especially to the feast ordained by Manwë, when Tulkas married Nessa. They thought that Melkor has given up his dark plans so they feared no evil. But Melkor passed over the Walls of Night and assailed the two lamps. Thus ended the Spring of Arda.


----------



## morello13 (Nov 29, 2002)

i thought it was referring to a time
At what point did the first age begin?(out of pure randomness)


----------



## Ceorl (Nov 30, 2002)

The spring of Arda refers to the period of time during which the lamps of the valar shone, and the seeds that Yavanna had long devised, began to sprout and grow and the Earth was covered with things green and alive. It began and ended with the creation and destruction of the Lamps.

The 1st age, or first age of the sun began with the rising of the sun, as the Host of Fingolfin, arrived on the shores of Middle Earth. The ages before that were the ages of the trees, and those before that I am assuming were the ages of the Lamps.


----------

